# Mary of Starlight - YA urban fantasy - $2.99



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Mary of Starlight

third volume of the four-volume YA urban fantasy series that began with *Mary of the Aether* and *Mary of Shadows*.

Available now for Kindle!

www.amazon.com/dp/B00I7MTL58
_
After the events of Mary of the Aether and Mary of Shadows, Mary Lanham is on the run, desperate to stay one step ahead of the terrible Devourers who pursue her by the dark of night. She flees through lonely places, following country roads, passing through tiny towns and trying to stay out of the public eye. Meanwhile, back in Chesset, her friends find themselves under attack by Lookers who want to use them as bait to draw Mary home. A trap is sprung, and the whole world watches as universes collide in an explosive showdown that will change everything._

Find out more about the series here: http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/p/mary-of-aether.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Latest blog entry in which I make an honest assessment of my own book.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/02/two-book-february.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

My latest blog entry has a little bit of new information about this book series and the final volume, which comes out in September.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/02/isnt-it-about-time-you-got-to-know.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check out the facebook group for the Mary of the Aether series.

https://www.facebook.com/MaryOfTheAether


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Book Spotlight for Mary of Starlight over at Arkansas Authors: http://arkansasauthors.com/book-spotlight-mary-starlight/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The third book in the series that began with Mary of the Aether and continued with Mary of Shadows. Fourth and final volume comes out in September.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read an excerpt from the book and some other books of mine.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/05/dont-get-too-excited-or-you-might-burst.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The fourth and final volume of this YA series is in the final stages of prepping it for an August publication date. Read a bit more about it. It ends the whole series in a fine, epic style. http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/06/the-end-of-aether.html[/url]


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read a recent review of Mary of Starlight over at BTS Book Reviews. it got 4.5 stars, so not too shabby.

http://issuu.com/btsemag/docs/july-aug-2014/144


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

This is the third book in the series. The fourth book comes out very soon!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The fourth and final volume of the series is now available on Kindle!










_The epic conclusion to the story that began with Mary of the Aether and continued with Mary of Shadows and Mary of Starlight. One enemy remains, a creature more devious, cunning and cruel than any Devourer. Mary the Lightbearer will face this enemy in a last world-shattering battle that will change the fate of universes. But it is a battle like no other against an evil force greater than anything Mary has ever known. The truth about many things will be revealed, and no one will ever be the same._

Check it out HERE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NCBHYDA

The four volume series runs as follows: Mary of the Aether, Mary of Shadows, Mary of Starlight, Mary of Cosmos


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Chesset is the fictional town that serves as the primary setting for the Mary of the Aether series. Despite the fact that it doesn't really exist, let's go looking for it anyway.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/10/finding-chesset.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is the whole four-volume series:

http://www.whiskeycreekpress.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=337


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The quotes game is one of my favorite things to do on my blog, and I think it might be time to do it again. Mary of Starlight is included, so check it out!

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/12/book-quote-time-is-here-again.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The series is finally complete and available in both print and ebook versions. It's a good feeling to have started and finished this story.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://whiskeycreekpress.com/book/709/mary-of-starlight/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

As of July 1, this book and the whole series is now distributed by Simon & Schuster and available at dozens of different retailers. Check it out, friends!

http://authors.simonandschuster.com/Jeffrey-Aaron-Miller/2117945400


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://authors.simonandschuster.com/Jeffrey-Aaron-Miller/2117945400

My new Simon & Schuster author page, the publisher that now distributes this series.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The ebook is now available through Simon & Schuster. However, by some quirk, the books are listed in reverse order on the website, so start reading from right to left.

http://www.simonandschuster.com/search/books/Author-Jeffrey-Aaron-Miller/Category-Fiction/Available-For-Sale-Now/_/N-1z111g2Zg1hZpgz/Ne-pgt


----------

